# Problem with safestrap



## DonJuan692006 (Dec 31, 2011)

So I've been running into an issue with my girls RAZR. I wanted to get a safestrap setup going for her. I reverted back to stock .173 using the RAZR Utility as I had previously been using bootstrap and wanted a clean start. I rooted, backed up root with Voodoo, and installed the ICS leaked update. After getting into the ROM the first time, I rebooted into recovery and did a factory reset. Booted back up, reinstalled Voodoo, and restored root (worked like a charm). Installed the safestrap app and installed the safestrap system. Rebooted and entered recovery, then toggled safe system on. Wipe, wipe, wipe, flashed Gummy 1.0.1 and then the GApps package with no issues. Rebooted and was greeted with nothing but a black screen after the Moto logo, even after letting the phone sit for 10 minutes. Disabling safe system and booting back to ICS works fine. I've repeated the above steps and tried flashing AOKP with the same results. I can't even get ADB to recognize the phone when getting the black screen so no chance for a logcat. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

DonJuan692006 said:


> So I've been running into an issue with my girls RAZR. I wanted to get a safestrap setup going for her. I reverted back to stock .173 using the RAZR Utility as I had previously been using bootstrap and wanted a clean start. I rooted, backed up root with Voodoo, and installed the ICS leaked update. After getting into the ROM the first time, I rebooted into recovery and did a factory reset. Booted back up, reinstalled Voodoo, and restored root (worked like a charm). Installed the safestrap app and installed the safestrap system. Rebooted and entered recovery, then toggled safe system on. Wipe, wipe, wipe, flashed Gummy 1.0.1 and then the GApps package with no issues. Rebooted and was greeted with nothing but a black screen after the Moto logo, even after letting the phone sit for 10 minutes. Disabling safe system and booting back to ICS works fine. I've repeated the above steps and tried flashing AOKP with the same results. I can't even get ADB to recognize the phone when getting the black screen so no chance for a logcat. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I think there was mention that safestrap doesnt sit well with safestrap.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Dec 31, 2011)

Do you mean boot strap and safe strap not mixing well? That's why I restored to .173 first before doing anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

